# Pettis Headkick WEC 53



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

someone please make it a gif i can use for my sig so i can fit it in with my lombard one too please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not made by me but they work fast at bloody elbow.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

will it be allowed as my avatar in space usage?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if you can make the gif smaller for me in a private message i will be ever grateful and give creds


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao once I saw it happen I knew it would be popular avatar material


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> lmao once I saw it happen I knew it would be popular avatar material


i saw it live and i nearly jizzed my pants


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i saw it live and i nearly jizzed my pants


lmao i know ey, i went and grabbed the ps3 controller off my brother (COD-addict) and forced him to sit and watch until the end of the fight, 'til they showed a replay. It was epic!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> lmao i know ey, i went and grabbed the ps3 controller off my brother (COD-addict) and forced him to sit and watch until the end of the fight, 'til they showed a replay. It was epic!


thats the way haha best fight i have seen since griffin vs bonnar, probably better because of its technically


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats the way haha best fight i have seen since griffin vs bonnar, probably better because of its technically


Yeah man, it was just a great way to end for the WEC


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

now we have a super duper lightweight div in the ufc dayum, pettis vs soti for the title would make me scream like a girl


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> now we have a super duper lightweight div in the ufc dayum, pettis vs soti for the title would make me scream like a girl


Soti has nothing to offer Showtime, I think Pettis takes that easy.

Then again that would require soti to get a title shot which wont happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Soti has nothing to offer Showtime, I think Pettis takes that easy.
> 
> Then again that would require soti to get a title shot which wont happen.


ok then thank you we enjoyed your commment


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

God DAMN that kick is brutal. Wish I would've gotten to it first lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok then thank you we enjoyed your commment


Just an oppinion, I think Showtime would make him look foolish. Soti has nothing to offer. I am not going to continue this in the graphic section tho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Just an oppinion, I think Showtime would make him look foolish. Soti has nothing to offer. I am not going to continue this in the graphic section tho.


seemed like you were taking a shot at me but essentially saying soti stinks because you dislike me and you think i will get upset and insult you because you insulted him


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> seemed like you were taking a shot at me but essentially saying soti stinks because you dislike me and you think i will get upset and insult you because you insulted him


Taking a shot at you? I don't dislike you, if you knew me you would know I don't dislike many people at all. I actually like Soti as well it is just a personal oppinion. However, like I previously stated I am not continuing this anymore so goodluck with the avy :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Taking a shot at you? I don't dislike you, if you knew me you would know I don't dislike many people at all. I actually like Soti as well it is just a personal oppinion. However, like I previously stated I am not continuing this anymore so goodluck with the avy :thumbsup:


i dont know how to resize the memory


----------

